# So I'm cheap



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

So a few days ago the girlfriend and I went out to Applebee's for a few drinks and I told her I was broke and didn't have any money so she paid for dinner. Everything was great until this morning when I gave her my check card to withdraw a few bucks for me. The problem occurred when she looked at my balance statement and saw I was kinda lying about not have any money. The funny part was she really doesn't have any money, since yesterday we were at the store and her card was decline, because her bank statement was 23 cents! So she rather upset and I can't help but feel like.... well let me list my feelings:
- The man
- A Pimp
- King
- Biggest fish in the tank
&
- Of course the best looking man here (it had to be said)

So please allow me to bask in the greatness I have created!
You may all leave one of these (







) as a comment in an attempt to honor me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Man-If I was her,I would be fuckin your best friend.......









A *man* can support his women-And is not afraid to do so....


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well i've always been the guy supporting its a nice to know how it feels besides i diddnt know she was so broke it just worked out that way


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

or ur gf might be rly ugly and desperate...







just saw where u said u didn't no she was broke...thats sorta funny.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

If i was her, I'd withdraw a little for screwing with me...so then she'd be "the man"


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

So she left you right????


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^^ hahah


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So... you're a loser who can't even spring for a meal at a place like Applebee's and makes his girlfriend who has almost no money pay for it?

I don't know why you're bragging about something like this. It doesn't make you look good.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the title of your thread is " so i am cheap" and now you think you are the man???

1 a man can buy his girl dinner
2 a man never hands his girl his creditbard/debit card
3 a does not lie to his girlfriend other then the tittie bar or "do i look fat " comment
4 a man does not go to applebees,


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> So a few days ago the girlfriend and I went out to Applebee's for a few drinks and I told her I was broke and didn't have any money so she paid for dinner. Everything was great until this morning when I gave her my check card to withdraw a few bucks for me. The problem occurred when she looked at my balance statement and saw I was kinda lying about not have any money. The funny part was she really doesn't have any money, since yesterday we were at the store and her card was decline, because her bank statement was 23 cents! So she rather upset and I can't help but feel like.... well let me list my feelings:
> - The man
> - A Pimp
> - King
> ...


u think ur the man because u got ur girl to pay for a 40 dollar nite?

and a pimp for having what...one girl that helped u out when u said u were kinda broke?

king of what? the pathetic?

biggest fish in the tank? U ever seen als' piraya? that piraya is a bigger "MAN" than u are.

sorry but, that little post/rant of urs, was real pathetic. if u cant pay for a fckn applebees night out, u need to get a job or step up.

The only thing u should consider urself, is somewhat lucky that she hasnt found a better man to leave u for yet.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> So she left you right????


Who could leave this I'm a stud.
(as long as she never reads this thread)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> So she left you right????


Who could leave this I'm a stud.
(as long as she never reads this thread)
[/quote]

hey you mispelled sad in your title i fixed it for you..


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> So she left you right????


*
Who could leave this I'm a stud.
(as long as she never reads this thread)*
[/quote]

hey you mispelled sad in your title i fixed it for you..








[/quote]

a stud like a horse, or a nail stud that every one catches they're clothes on or what?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn man Applebees is fancy but it cannot compare to the Sizzler.

So are you happy your girlfriend is broke and your cheap? I honestly think this might be the worst thread in pfury history.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ AGreed with back


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wow. what a d*ck


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if only a pimp can get his woman to pay for dinner then i must be a super pimp...

its nothing special having your girlfriend by you dinner...unless you are a chump...or she is a bitch.

95% of the time i pick up the bill for dinner, but sometimes the gf insists on paying...and gets angry if i pay it myself. i have nothing wrong with that...we're a couple and things are split up fairly.

i really hope you were drunk when you started this thread.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Puff said:


> i really hope you were drunk when you started this thread.


Agreed. Besides, it was Applebees! It is not like you went to Spago.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

reminds me of that A and dub commercial w/ those two guys, the one guy's like i forgot my wallet


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

wow what a douche bag. Don't be surprised when she goes and finds herself a real man.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Haha, this reminds me. In HS, I had this realllll cheap friend. We'd go bowling and he'd say "i forgot my wallet, can you spot me? And for dinner too". We'd get food and he says "Since I drove, you owe me a burrito". For lunch, it there was a taco bar, he'd asked the worker if he can get just get the ground beef and cheese w/o the taco shell for 1/2 price (think Chris Rock). If we go out to eat some other times, he won't order anything. In the middle of eating, he'll say "mmm, that looks good, can I have some?" Instead of trying it, he eats half your meal. Man, he was cheap.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stupid


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> wow what a douche bag.


X2


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

So you dig it when your chick is the man? (I guess someone has to be in your relationship..)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> *So you dig it when your chick is the man?* (I guess someone has to be in your relationship..)


you should see the size of strap-on his girlfriend just ordered for play time!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow! Good for you man!

Congrats on being a D*ckhead!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Puff said:


> *So you dig it when your chick is the man?* (I guess someone has to be in your relationship..)


you should see the size of strap-on his girlfriend just ordered for play time!!!
[/quote]

I hope he didnt order it from you D


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

UMMM....

YOUR A DOUCHE!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm just kidding.








Your girlfriend is an adult and can accept the consequences of her choices. 
If she wants to spend the last of her money feeding you 'Applebees", then it's her decision to make and the more power to you.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well guys it is becoming quite clear that none of you could ever pull off what i have done. Everyone of you know i'm right that the guy always gets stuck with the bill and for once i was able to put one out of the win column. If you have said anything but what i have done is sweet and a great step forward in equality of man kind, you are brain washed by your penis and officially whipped....... My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Even if you dont agree with this thread, if your a male you now know that some of us are fighting for men everywhere!!!









P.S. She tricked me by getting my check card, shes very convincing


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It's just not a nice thing to do to someone, especially a GIRLFRIEND, someone that you are supposed to CARE about

My GF and I generally split things, or take turns...

Sometimes I'm broke and she covers me sometimes she is broke and I cover her...

If you think a "realationship" is about screwing over your significant other with a petty thing like a meal tab at Applebees is not only acceptable, but something to brag about... then you my friend...

ARE A DOUCHE!!!

These rotten kids these days....

I give up!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> *Well guys it is becoming quite clear that none of you could ever pull off what i have done. *


If I did what you are bragging about I'd have to punch myself in the balls.

I'm still unsure why we would find the need to scam a chick out of 20 bucks in drinks,also how you might be proud of it.









Quite a story to share with your parent's and grand parents at thanksgiving this year.
Maybe you could say grace before dinner and thank the good lord for the mad loser skillz you have been blessed with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Bake, were all not bad.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's one thing having a mature relationship and being able to pay for eachothers meals sometimes...but it's pretty classless to pull the "oh..sorry sweetie...im clean out...can you pick this up tonight?"


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bake, were all not bad.


True....

But you must admit that "your generation" has some serious issues...

I'm so sick of nearly every person in thier early 20's having this additude that the world owes them something and that they KNOW IT ALL...

I was that age myself and yes some of that additude was around then, but not nearly as bad. I realize now in my early 30's that I didn't know sh*t in my early 20's. I got where I got by working hard and treating people like I like to be treated.

Now adays I just don't see it... everyone acts like such assholes and are celebrated for it...

This thread is a good case in point...

We are supposed to praise someone for being an asshole and showing no respect or appreciation...

WTF


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

lol this thread is hilarious. The guy should ALWAYS pay etc. f*ck that.

What ever happend to equal rights? Girls pay for my things all the time. Ive had girls even pay for my beer, which is a atleast a 24 case. Times are changing, atleast around here that is. Thats not to say I'm not generous with my money, I spoil girls.

I dunno, I guess with me and girls, f*ck even my buddies too we all go for the, what goes around comes around deal. You buy this, next time they buy it etc.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ooo sh.t 
where is true feeling of love??noone doesnt see it nomore!!! just money and sex . You go out with girl, she sees that you are taking her to cheap restaurant with honda civic 89 which already looks that it wont hold noone,she will dump you. Noone doesn't see love nomore. The most important thing in relationship is love snt it?So what you were broke, sh.t happens to everyone. If there is (real)love in relationship it doesn't matter youre broke,she loves you for who you are , not for what you haave. 
I used to go out with girls and park my car couple blocks from their houses so they wont see what i have. I did leave money @ home , just took no more then $60. If she liked me for who i am she was good for me. If i saw that she was playing i just told her "have a nice life ,biatch!"
True is man has to take care of girl,happens that man is broke someday, she should understand it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've never seen one person get owned so much in one thread. Haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Bake, were all not bad.


True....

But you must admit that "your generation" has some serious issues...

I'm so sick of nearly every person in thier early 20's having this additude that the world owes them something and that they KNOW IT ALL...

I was that age myself and yes some of that additude was around then, but not nearly as bad. I realize now in my early 30's that I didn't know sh*t in my early 20's. I got where I got by working hard and treating people like I like to be treated.

Now adays I just don't see it... everyone acts like such assholes and are celebrated for it...

This thread is a good case in point...

We are supposed to praise someone for being an asshole and showing no respect or appreciation...

WTF
[/quote]

You want to know why? Because guys like me get kicked the f*ck around. Im goin through something right now, whereI could either just be an asshole and say f*ck the world...thatd be easy, and I'd be relieved of my problems...or I could continue being the person I am, and listen to everyone call me a p*ssy goody goody etc. Moral courage is the toughest thing to accomplish when you're already down and getting kicked.

People just dont think they should have to give a f*ck about eachother.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha. if you were really a pimp you wouldnt have to lie and tell her youre broke. you could have just told/asked her to pick it up.
gaining equality tdrough lies and deceit is useless. ( and pathetic )


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Bake, were all not bad.


True....

But you must admit that "your generation" has some serious issues...

I'm so sick of nearly every person in thier early 20's having this additude that the world owes them something and that they KNOW IT ALL...

I was that age myself and yes some of that additude was around then, but not nearly as bad. I realize now in my early 30's that I didn't know sh*t in my early 20's. I got where I got by working hard and treating people like I like to be treated.

Now adays I just don't see it... everyone acts like such assholes and are celebrated for it...

This thread is a good case in point...

We are supposed to praise someone for being an asshole and showing no respect or appreciation...

WTF
[/quote]

come on dude, im 22, dont generalize me in that area.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Bake, were all not bad.


True....

But you must admit that "your generation" has some serious issues...

I'm so sick of nearly every person in thier early 20's having this additude that the world owes them something and that they KNOW IT ALL...

I was that age myself and yes some of that additude was around then, but not nearly as bad. I realize now in my early 30's that I didn't know sh*t in my early 20's. I got where I got by working hard and treating people like I like to be treated.

Now adays I just don't see it... everyone acts like such assholes and are celebrated for it...

This thread is a good case in point...

We are supposed to praise someone for being an asshole and showing no respect or appreciation...

WTF
[/quote]

come on dude, im 22, dont generalize me in that area.
[/quote]

You are absolutely right, and I appologise for generalizing you and others like you (Dannyboy)

You are the exception, not the rule IMO

I just get this whole F'ed up vibe from the generation in general. Most care about NOBODY but themselves and dont think for a second about some of the sh*t they do.

To me this thread embodies just that...

Everyone has scammed something here or there... I am NO SAINT thats for sure...

Before you start with the "why should the man always have to pay" BS READ MY POSTS

But to make your broke GF pay for your meal when you can certainly afford it... THEN BRAG ABOUT WHAT A MAN you are...

It's a scum bag thing to do...

If she was cheating on you, or screwed you over in some way then... meh... still childish, but I could see that..

This is supposed to be someone you care for and protect. Someone you look out for...

It is just pathetic

I know there are plenty of good people out there, and I'm not directing my statements at you...

If you think its cool to do sh*t like this, then I AM TALKING to you...

LFS... I hope you can read what I've read and at least think about it...

Karma is a Bitch!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

as a man you should always pay no matter what.....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

let's list this out since you seem to like that so much.

- You had to lie to your girl to get her to pay for dinner
- You gave her your check card
- You're such a pimp, but you said yourself she'd leave you if she read this thread

sounds to me like you're just a whipped little bitch....i mean a real pimp would have girls buying his food voluntarily and wouldn't be giving his woman his bank card


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

so let me get the facts strait, you feel like a pimp for doing this right? so that makes your girl the whore right. so how much she charge, I might be interested.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

holy f*ck this thread is cracking me up.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The best thing is you gave her your bank card, hopefully she's smart enough to go on a shopping spree to own you.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im 23 and dont love being lumped in to the same category as some of the idiots and assholes ive seen that are in my age group.

more than anything i feel pop culture is partially to blame. rap music...now they REALLY know how to appreciate a woman....err...i mean Ho...errr...i mean Bitch.

young ppl these days have no respect...i dont know if it is a fact of parents not teaching it, or if all comes down to us. so many things have changed in the world, these days a lot of young ppl just dont know how to act in certain situations. its a case of ppl being sheltered these days, that when something hits the fan (arguement, bad day or whatever) they just dont know how to react...so they are assholes...lol


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Puff said:


> im 23 and dont love being lumped in to the same category as some of the idiots and assholes ive seen that are in my age group.
> 
> more than anything i feel pop culture is partially to blame. rap music...now they REALLY know how to appreciate a woman....err...i mean Ho...errr...i mean Bitch.
> 
> young ppl these days have no respect...i dont know if it is a fact of parents not teaching it, or if all comes down to us. so many things have changed in the world, these days a lot of young ppl just dont know how to act in certain situations. its a case of ppl being sheltered these days, that when something hits the fan (arguement, bad day or whatever) they just dont know how to react...so they are assholes...lol


Come on now Puff-dont label Rap either Sir-It is my main listen-And I have no problems with how to respect someone....







(had to give a bit of sh*t ne how)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im not saying all rap AK. but some of it is far worse than others. they portray themselves a certain way, and young ppl want to copy that, whether it is through language (bitch, ho, n*gga, etc) or actions (Michael Vick dog fighting?!?).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Puff said:


> im not saying all rap AK. but some of it is far worse than others. they portray themselves a certain way, and young ppl want to copy that, whether it is through language (bitch, ho, n*gga, etc) or actions (Michael Vick dog fighting?!?).


Sure thing...I'll agree to that-

Although I dont think it's the right *exscuse* to use for their behavior.....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no doubt about that AK. i just said that i felt that it was "partially" to blame. it would be a pretty pathetic excuse to use as the main one.lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah,it's too bad thats where society decides to place blame-


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well there's so much that influences kids these days.

take television for example. you have shows where guys make millions by being idiots...others who become famous by being a whore...others who are just assholes...and are famous for that alone...

kids look up to these people. if the media is focusing on how many BJs Paris Hilton can give consecutively, then kids will see her on tv and think "wow...i want to be famous like her when i grow up!"

right there is a problem. you have some no good whore become a role model for young women...

there's just so many factors that go in to how a kid will turn out. unfortunately these days ppl spend far too much time in front of the television, and end up being influenced by it a lot more than they will ever admit to.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i just noticed that its already 3 pages worth of owning....and he hasnt replied yet.

lol


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> i just noticed that its already 3 pages worth of owning....and he hasnt replied yet.
> 
> lol


That's because he's out sneaking tips of the tables of his local restaurant, returning items he took out of some poor old lady's shopping cart for cash, giving a blind person fake money to break for smaller bills, emptying donation cans of all their change, and stealing candy from small children.

OR

His girlfriend read this post, put his balls in a vice and squeezed until the tightwad coughed up what he owed her. It probably (hopefully) took a while!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> i just noticed that its already 3 pages worth of owning....and he hasnt replied yet.
> 
> lol


That's because he's out sneaking tips of the tables of his local restaurant, returning items he took out of some poor old lady's shopping cart for cash, giving a blind person fake money to break for smaller bills, emptying donation cans of all their change, and stealing candy from small children.

OR

His girlfriend read this post, put his balls in a vice and squeezed until the tightwad coughed up what he owed her. It probably (hopefully) took a while!









[/quote]

He could also be at a local fountain stealing all the pennies out of it too. Or on the corner giving $5 handjobs.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> haha. if you were really a pimp you wouldnt have to lie and tell her youre broke. you could have just told/asked her to pick it up.
> gaining equality through lies and deceit is useless. ( and pathetic )


Preach on brother!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> i just noticed that its already 3 pages worth of owning....and he hasnt replied yet.
> 
> lol


That's because he's out sneaking tips of the tables of his local restaurant, returning items he took out of some poor old lady's shopping cart for cash, giving a blind person fake money to break for smaller bills, emptying donation cans of all their change, and stealing candy from small children.

OR

His girlfriend read this post, put his balls in a vice and squeezed until the tightwad coughed up what he owed her. It probably (hopefully) took a while!









[/quote]

He could also be at a local fountain stealing all the pennies out of it too. Or on the corner giving $5 handjobs.
[/quote]

Or in a vending machine, stealing quarters to pay for his car insurance.

(Dawgz--Not that this improves his situation any, but I think he replied once or twice about how we wish we could be men like him. I definitely don't.)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

......


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. I can't believe this thread is still going on and this kid is still getting owned so severely.

It's kinda sad... he can't be a man in real life and he can't even manage to be one on a computer, either.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, he should of kept his statement to himself, now hes the laughing stock of p-fury


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> lol, he should of kept his statement to himself, now hes the laughing stock of p-fury


Well, almost...

/Offers to fight anyone on the board.

/Offers to feed cake to anyone on the board.

/Makes several scientifically-inaccurate statements based on information gathered from a fake source.

(And, of course, the tranny incident...)


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they should pin this thread to make an example out of him ahhahaha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where's the HOS when we need it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> lol, he should of kept his statement to himself, now hes the laughing stock of p-fury


Well, almost...

/Offers to fight anyone on the board.

/Offers to feed cake to anyone on the board.

/Makes several scientifically-inaccurate statements based on information gathered from a fake source.

(And, of course, the tranny incident...)
[/quote]

Fight?

lets go


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

HOS FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> lol, he should of kept his statement to himself, now hes the laughing stock of p-fury


Well, almost...

/Offers to fight anyone on the board.

/Offers to feed cake to anyone on the board.

/Makes several scientifically-inaccurate statements based on information gathered from a fake source.

(And, of course, the tranny incident...)
[/quote]

Fight?

lets go
[/quote]

Not sure that you've been around for long enough for my above statements to have been funny...and this just proves it, unfortunately.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> Well guys it is becoming quite clear that none of you could ever pull off what i have done. Everyone of you know i'm right that the guy always gets stuck with the bill and *for once i was able to put one out of the win column. * If you have said anything but what i have done is sweet and a great step forward in equality of man kind, you are brain washed by your penis and officially whipped....... My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> Even if you dont agree with this thread, if your a male you now know that some of us are fighting for men everywhere!!!
> 
> ...


Amateur!

If I wanted my Wife to pay for a meal, which I wont,
Id ask her. Simple as that. No need to put nothing
in the "Win column" Why would I make my self look like
a douche and Con her into paying for it?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

This thread needs a poll:

*o Douche
o Not a douche*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> This thread needs a poll:
> 
> *o Douche
> o Enormous douche*


Corrected


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bWHAHHAHA JEWELZ GOT IN ON THIS TOO AHHAHAHA

well, anyway, i vote for "douche" of the month goes to the thread maker.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hahahahaha this dude is a major douche bag...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> well, anyway, i vote for "douche" of the month goes to the thread maker.


I believe he also deserves to be inducted into the


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL this thread needs to be PINNEDDD


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with almost all of you, cept LFS lol...

I can also say that I too see alot of disrespect in my generation. Ever guy I know thinks he is an awesome sports star, or they think that they can become rich douches like from shows like Jackass and Viva La Bam.

And thru all of this, they show no respect for one another, let alone 'less manly' guys such as myself.

Finally, the man ALWAYS pays, no matter what. And to be truthful and shallow here, it actually makes me feel like more of a man when I do, I would like much less of a man if I didn't.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Its not so much about having the woman pay. thats not the problem. the problem is lieing to her pretending to be broke when you aren't and her spending her last dollar to cover it because of the lie. Thats the problem. 
And what makes him a douche is coming here and bragging about it like its something to be proud of. I think the title under his name should be changed to lowclass douche.

/douche tops


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

^ Agreed.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah definately. The lieng and bragging is entirely dispicable. Perhaps if you really were truely broke then you could let your girl paying slide, but to just lie to get out of what? $50 tops? Then to brag about it just says tons about this guy. Seriously, what was he expecting? For us to go "Wow man, that awesome, you have one hell of a girl, shes a keeper for sure. You DA MAN".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

All in favor of changing his group title to "Douchebags" say I.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ye


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aye...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can I vote twice? I'll vote "aye" again...!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Votes "aye" again.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Sets up a "Vote 'Aye' or Live W/O Having Done So" campaign.

/Cannot sign a rapper to get the word out for some reason.

/Is a little disappointed.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Stop using that stupid RIP prefix man.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it's funny how he boasts thats he did something none of us could ever do and ever accomplish! hahaha

We "could" all do it in a second. How hard is it to say "oh sorry sweetie I forgot my wallet" What other choice is there..of course she'll pay!! She has no choice!

It's just that none of us guys here would even think to do that. All of us that have wives and girlfriends obviously care about them very much and we would always pay. It's just the right thing to do. Man, I really hope she reads this and dumps your ass like the bag of sh*t you are. She could do much much better, low life.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

aye

me matey


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WHATS HAPPENING??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Stop using that stupid RIP prefix man.


/wonders why danny decides to pull an issue with introspective 3d person speak at this point in time.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AYE!!

I was down the shore for the weekend...

Missed the vote....


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

What a loser


----------

